# Kramer 5150 by GMW for Sale



## bzw5150

This guitar has NEVER been played, (YES, you read that correctly, NEVER PLAYED) it was bought to be displayed. This is the real deal! It is an EXACT replica of Eddie's famous Kramer 5150 Strat built by GMW. After they built it and shipped it to me, when I opened it, I was like..."OMG, he stole Ed's guitar, right now Eddie is running around his house saying to himself, Where the fuck is my guitar?" 

If you are familiar with GMW Guitar Works, then you know that Lee is a renowned, tremendous Luthier and the quality of his work is second to none! These guitars were only made for a few years because Eddie put a stop to it. People paid 25,000 in 2007 when Fender released the Frankenstein replica- Ed built that guitar for a grand cost of $300 in 1974. I've played one...what a POS, the PUP rattles in it and it just feels like its going to fall apart. 

This guitar is TRUE quality at it's finest! Not like those crappy Charvels Ed has been putting his name on. It is built to the EXACT same specs as Ed's legendary 5150. It is clear coated for a perfect silky feeling. This guitar has: 

Alder Body- Seymour Duncan Custom Custom Pickup- Solid unfinished maple neck, lightly oiled (22 frets) with banana headstock- Schaller tuners- Original Floyd Rose Trem. System- 5150 paint job with exact numbers and star markings- C-5150 neck plate- Kramer marking on headstock- Original case from GMW 

The reason this guitar is priced at this number is because you CANNOT get then anymore. GMW legally is not allowed to build them anymore per order of ELVH, Inc. and stopped making them in early '04 . If you can find one, most likely it has been played. This guitar is truly FLAWLESS in every way. No dings, scratches or anything cosmetically wrong with it. 

You just know that now that Ed is hooked up with Fender, and after they sold out the Frankenstein...they WILL build a 5150 replica. When they do...are you going to pay $30,000? This guitar is handmade and of much better quality than Fender will ever produce. When Fender does build that guitar and puts it out for sale...this guitar will double in value. 

First person who want's it will own it! The pics are those of a custom built GMW 5150 guitar but only the first picture on the left is the ACTUAL guitar you will be receiving. Each one was built to the same specs so the guitar I have is exactly like what is pictured below. $4,000 or best offer.


----------



## jcmjmp

$4'000.00? Wow! Are you serious? Aside from the copy paint job, for a pro builder, there's maybe $400.00 worth of parts, if that. The paint job isn't worth more than $300 to $400 max if done by a reputable paint shop. And... this is a used guitar. 

You do realize that this is a copy of a piece of shit, worthless guitar made from whatever parts were available. 

I don't get this whole copy guitars thing. In my mind, this goes against the whole EVH attitude. 

Good luck selling this.


----------



## bzw5150

Oh, OK... this is a rip off, yet Fender put out that piece of crap in 2007 and people lined up to buy them all day long at $25K. I do not know if you have ever held one of these guitars, or even played one, but they ARE true quality- built by hand.

GMW makes AMAZING guitars. Your entitled to your opinion, but to say this guitar is only worth $750 is just wrong. Maybe it's only worth that to you... but go and try to buy one. If your lucky, maybe you will find another one for sale, which has been used.


----------



## craigny

There is a shop by me where the tech built one of these kramer 5150's exactaly like this for $500...i may even buy it.


----------



## jcmjmp

Haha. I wouldn't buy the Fender either. One ripoff doesn't justify another one in my books.

I didn't say the guitar isn't worth $750.00. Its just not worth 4k, to me. It does look like a nice guitar.

If I wanted to pretend I was EVH and needed a guitar to satisfy my fantasy, I wouldn't spend more than $1500.00 for a top notch, used, ready made guitar, but even that is pushing it. They're nothing special. I'm sure others will disagree. 

I do agree that GMW has an excellent reputation but my own guitars are the best I've ever played.


----------



## nofearfactor

they even come with the cigarette burns...

Im with jcmjmp tho. Not worth it to me.


----------



## craigny

jcmjmp said:


> If I wanted to pretend I was EVH and needed a guitar to satisfy my fantasy, I wouldn't spend more than $1500.00 for a top notch, used, ready made guitar. They're nothing special. I'm sure others will disagree.




HA that is exactlay what i did, Peavey Wolfgang baby...price is right guitar is great

BTW i _*AM*_ EVH.......HAAAAA HHHAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA


Hey its been a long day..im a lil loopy


----------



## jcmjmp

craigny said:


> HA that is exactlay what i did, Peavey Wolfgang baby...price is right guitar is great
> 
> BTW i _*AM*_ EVH.......HAAAAA HHHAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Hey its been a long day..im a lil loopy



I actually played an EVH Wolfgang today. I really liked the neck but I felt that the body was way too heavy. It was reduced to $2500.00. Still a little pricey IMO. The setup was nice. I feel like the fit and finish could be better for a guitar in that price range.


----------



## slickwilly

yeah, that seems a bit high for an asking price, but it is listed as or best offer. i've played one of these before, they really are great! amazing feel, beautiful sound and the neck has an incredible feel.

i think when gmw used to make them they sold for around 2,500 depending if you got it like this one or in the distressed look. you can't find these around anymore though, they have not been made for a while. i will say the quality of these are awesome, not like a mean street guitars version. so many people out there think that it's just the parts with the right paint job and all of these guitars are the same...they are not.

gmw makes an amazing product. personally, i'm not sure if i'd want to be standing on a stage at a gig and playing a guitar like this. it's like, you look like a dork, eddie is eddie and this is his color scheme and such. just my opinion.

beautiful guitar though, absolutely worth every penny at 2,500 and maybe a bit more considering if it's really never been played and the fact that you cannot find one around anymore.


----------



## cudamax2343

Your either smoking crack or you think all of us are  4000 dollars?


----------



## kramer.geetar

bzw5150 said:


> This guitar is TRUE quality at it's finest! Not like those crappy Charvels Ed has been putting his name on. *It is built to the EXACT same specs as Ed's legendary 5150. It is clear coated for a perfect silky feeling*. This guitar has:
> 
> Alder Body- Seymour Duncan Custom Custom Pickup- Solid unfinished maple neck, lightly oiled (22 frets) with banana headstock- Schaller tuners- Original Floyd Rose Trem. System- 5150 paint job with exact numbers and star markings- C-5150 neck plate- Kramer marking on headstock- Original case from GMW
> 
> You just know that now that Ed is hooked up with Fender, and after they sold out the Frankenstein...they WILL build a 5150 replica. When they do...are you going to pay $30,000? This guitar is handmade and of much better quality than Fender will ever produce. When Fender does build that guitar and puts it out for sale...this guitar will double in value.




GMW needs to do their homework. I'm sure they make quality guitars but they are off on the specs a bit.

The original 5150's body was not alder! Although it is still not 100% certain what it was exactly, people who have held it say its pretty light and thought it was basswood which would make sense because Steve Lukather got Eddie onto basswood in the 80's and since then all his guitars have been made of basswood. Another interesting thing is Kramer never made a production guitar out of basswood, Pacer's and Baretta's were either maple or poplar which is why some people also believe Eddie's 5150 was made out of poplar because thats what Kramer was using a lot of at the time. Some also think it might be ash because of the grains you can see in the paint where its wearing off. I'll post those photos at the end.
The 5150 body is a B-plate Kramer Pacer Special body. The neck on the original 5150 is asymmetrical, and was made for Ed in the Kramer factory by Paul Unkert (now of Unk Guitars). They took a Kramer beak headstock neck, added some wood and shaped it into the 5150 banana headstock. If you want a true 5150 neck replica, contact Paul at Unk Guitars and he'll make ya one. The EBMM Axis is the second closest you can get to a real 5150 neck, EBMM copied the 5150 neck when they made Ed's signature guitar and currently are still using the same specs. Ed also used a very early Floyd Rose with the short saddles on his 5150 but thats getting too picky, and yes it did have a larger sustain block. 

Here are a few of the photo's, close up of Ed's 5150. This is the original, not a replica thats been relic'ed. You can see what looks like ash type grain patterns in the second last photo but by the color of the wood its definitely not alder. The neck that is currently on the 5150 is some type of Charvel neck with a striped fingerboard as you can see. They apparently had to route the neck pocket a bit to make it fit so the original 5150 neck will no longer fit properly on there. Yea, Ed and his f'ed up drugged up ways ruined a legendary axe once again 

From the look of the wood and all the screw holes, it looks like basswood....mmaaaaaybe poplar. Ash is too hard to look like that I think but I'm no expert. Definitely not alder though. Oh and yea, if you noticed thats not the original humbucker in there either


----------



## dkbarnwell

This whole thread is hilarious....... 

What's the point, really??? Buying a guitar 'cause it looks like someone else's guitar... I just don't get it. I have heard a bunch of cats that sound a whole lot like EVH, but none of them were playing a guitar that looked like EVH's... So what's the point, really??? 4,000 bucks to own a guitar that looks like someone else's guitar... I just don't get it, really...

My wife tells me there are lot's of things I don't get... I guess I'll add this one to the list...


----------



## livebiz

slickwilly said:


> yeah, that seems a bit high for an asking price, but it is listed as or best offer. i've played one of these before, they really are great! amazing feel, beautiful sound and the neck has an incredible feel.
> 
> i think when gmw used to make them they sold for around 2,500 depending if you got it like this one or in the distressed look. you can't find these around anymore though, they have not been made for a while. i will say the quality of these are awesome, not like a mean street guitars version. so many people out there think that it's just the parts with the right paint job and all of these guitars are the same...they are not.
> 
> gmw makes an amazing product. personally, i'm not sure if i'd want to be standing on a stage at a gig and playing a guitar like this. it's like, you look like a dork, eddie is eddie and this is his color scheme and such. just my opinion.
> 
> beautiful guitar though, absolutely worth every penny at 2,500 and maybe a bit more considering if it's really never been played and the fact that you cannot find one around anymore.



What a lucky coincidence for you to come along at just the right time to pimp someone else's guitar.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

I'll be nice in my assessment......Beat IT......you just join this forum and and offer us what?
if it is a true GMW then there is no doubt it's a nice fiddle.....but please let us know how many other forums you are posting this on?....i not only agree with JCM but i stand behind him on this issue......maybe you should research where you choose to post (like in here) and see what kind of responces you might get first......P.S Billy Mays would have been proud of you sales pitch


----------



## slickwilly

livebiz- sorry if you think i'm shilling here, but i'm not. i clearly stated that i would not be interested in owning it and i think one would look like a douche standing on stage and playing a guitar that is a trade mark of such a famous well known musician.

fact is, i have played one and it is a well made, quality guitar with a great feel to it. i've played other gmw guitars as well and to me, personally, they make a great product.

now you can GFY!


----------



## jcmjmp

slickwilly said:


> i think one would look like a douche standing on stage and playing a guitar that is a trade mark of such a famous well known musician.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Its like playing any other guitar with a graphic or coming on stage with a full Marshall stack. If you can't back it up, you'll look like a douche regardless. You could come on stage in a clown outfit but if you rip at the guitar or any other instrument no one will care! They'll only make fun of you if you're a poser in which case you deserve it. If you live up to the hype and they still rip into you, then its just jealousy and not worth your time.

By the way slickwilly, if everyone had that type of thinking then a Les Paul would of been discontinued ages ago.


----------



## jcmjmp

kramer.geetar said:


> By the way slickwilly, if everyone had that type of thinking then a Les Paul would of been discontinued ages ago.



Definitely. The Les Paul is the only guitar to have had double endorsement deals.


----------



## bzw5150

from the wolfgang registry:

Kramer 5150 & Kramer 1984 Information

Important to note that Kramer never offered the 5150 guitar or one similar (other than the standard Pacer) for sale (source MusicYo.com).

In 1984 Kramer designed a replica of Ed's famous Frankenstrat specifically for EVH so Ed could retire the famous home made axe. The one new feature was the design of a assymentrical neck which basically features a different radius throughout the width of the neck. This is the first use of the assymetrical neck shape that is seen later on the EBMM EVH/Axis and Peavey Wolfgang guitars.

A close approximation for the pickup is either the Seymour Duncan Custom Custom or Dimarzio Tone Zone. The SD pickup was designed for the 5150 while the Dimarzio is a close approximation to the pickup designed for the EBMM EVH/Axis guitars. 



The guitar was called the 5150 as Ed wanted the serial number to be 5150 (the same name as his personal studio). The actual serial number is 5150c with the C=California.


EVH's Kramer 5150

Specs: 
*Pacer Special Alder Body*
Custom made all maple Kramer neck with skunk stripe
Original Floyd Rose Tremolo
Custom wound pickup
Single volume knob (Jazz Bass knob)
Schaller mini-tuners
Schwin bicycle paint
Reflective "5150" Space Tape lettering and stars
Today you can buy a replica of this guitar from Gibson/MusicYo. Production on these guitars started in the late 2002 early 2003 time frame. The Kramer 1984 model does not have the assymetrical neck.

Even in the Vintage Kramer site they list the body as "unknown"- it WAS an Alder body though.


----------



## kramer.geetar

bzw5150 said:


> from the wolfgang registry:
> 
> Kramer 5150 & Kramer 1984 Information
> 
> Important to note that Kramer never offered the 5150 guitar or one similar (other than the standard Pacer) for sale (source MusicYo.com).
> 
> In 1984 Kramer designed a replica of Ed's famous Frankenstrat specifically for EVH so Ed could retire the famous home made axe. The one new feature was the design of a assymentrical neck which basically features a different radius throughout the width of the neck. This is the first use of the assymetrical neck shape that is seen later on the EBMM EVH/Axis and Peavey Wolfgang guitars.
> 
> A close approximation for the pickup is either the Seymour Duncan Custom Custom or Dimarzio Tone Zone. The SD pickup was designed for the 5150 while the Dimarzio is a close approximation to the pickup designed for the EBMM EVH/Axis guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> The guitar was called the 5150 as Ed wanted the serial number to be 5150 (the same name as his personal studio). The actual serial number is 5150c with the C=California.
> 
> 
> EVH's Kramer 5150
> 
> Specs:
> *Pacer Special Alder Body*
> Custom made all maple Kramer neck with skunk stripe
> Original Floyd Rose Tremolo
> Custom wound pickup
> Single volume knob (Jazz Bass knob)
> Schaller mini-tuners
> Schwin bicycle paint
> Reflective "5150" Space Tape lettering and stars
> Today you can buy a replica of this guitar from Gibson/MusicYo. Production on these guitars started in the late 2002 early 2003 time frame. The Kramer 1984 model does not have the assymetrical neck.
> 
> Even in the Vintage Kramer site they list the body as "unknown"- it WAS an Alder body though.



Is there an echo here? Thats exactly what I typed and gave you even more detail about who made the neck etc except the part about it being alder. 

Look its simple, the guitar was made by Ed like all of his guitars with the help of Paul Unkert who worked for Kramer at the time. Kramer didn't set out to design a Frankie 'replica', cause if they did thats one bad replica 

Ever heard of the Hot For Teacher guitar Ed had before the 5150 and used on the 1984 tour and music video its named after? Just because the 5150 is striped doesn't mean it was a replica to replace the Frankie. Replacement for the Frankie yes! but replica? bad choice of words.

Kramer never used alder in any of their USA made guitars at that time, I'm not 100% certain about later on in the 80's but thats irrelevant cause that would of been after the 5150 was already made. In the factory it was either poplar or maple for both the Pacer's and Baretta's and the 5150 is not maple of course. 
Also because of Ed's later use of basswood and the extra light weight, people who've held the real 5150 believe it to be a basswood body including Scott Smith Main Page who's certain its basswood. Scott has some association with Ed, and/or the EVH brand I'm not exactly sure but he's definitely in the know, more then GMW.

There's a ton is misinformation out there, and people building it wrong. GMW made an awesome 5150 replica, except they messed up on the choice of wood and its not an exact replica, only a good salesman would claim it to be so. I won't criticize you on the price though, its your choice what you choose to sell it for. For what its worth, poplar and alder are very close tone wise but I'd bet my neck the real 5150 isn't alder from the things I've read and been told.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Hey Kramer....i made the teeth for the "Dragonsnake"....when Scott brought that in and i first saw i thought WTF?....there is a lot of work and many pieces of different wood on that body....and Yes Scott knows his shit and is considered an authority on VH for a reason.....he is a Great guy also....very down to earth...and yes most likely the 5150 body is Poplar and not alder


----------



## craigny

jcmjmp said:


> Definitely. The Les Paul is the only guitar to have had double endorsement deals.



+1


----------



## craigny

kramer.geetar said:


> Its like playing any other guitar with a graphic or coming on stage with a full Marshall stack. If you can't back it up, you'll look like a douche regardless. You could come on stage in a clown outfit but if you rip at the guitar or any other instrument no one will care! They'll only make fun of you if you're a poser in which case you deserve it. If you live up to the hype and they still rip into you, then its just jealousy and not worth your time.
> 
> By the way slickwilly, if everyone had that type of thinking then a Les Paul would of been discontinued ages ago.




+1


----------



## livebiz

slickwilly said:


> livebiz- sorry if you think i'm shilling here, but i'm not. i clearly stated that i would not be interested in owning it and i think one would look like a douche standing on stage and playing a guitar that is a trade mark of such a famous well known musician.
> 
> fact is, i have played one and it is a well made, quality guitar with a great feel to it. i've played other gmw guitars as well and to me, personally, they make a great product.
> 
> now you can GFY!



Call it what you want and I know GMW makes some killer guitars. And its still a lucky coincidence that you showed up on the same day for your first post. I don't care if you know the seller or not but you're clearly pimping it. If the truth offends you, deal with it. This is why many forums don't allow new members to post in the classifieds.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Hey Kramer....i made the teeth for the "Dragonsnake"....when Scott brought that in and i first saw i thought WTF?....there is a lot of work and many pieces of different wood on that body....and Yes Scott knows his shit and is considered an authority on VH for a reason.....he is a Great guy also....very down to earth...and yes most likely the 5150 body is Poplar and not alder



Yea Scott is a great guy, I bought a neck off of him for my own 5150 and love it. Great guy to deal with, super nice! 
My own 5150 is made of poplar, I have an '83 Kramer Pacer Special and love it. I was debating if I should maybe go with basswood but its a softer wood so I chose poplar instead. Thats cool you worked on his snake guitar. His collection is ridiculous. I mean he made like 4 different replicas of the Frankie, including the one not many know about with the single coils with the pickguard and rosewood neck. I heard about that a while back.


----------



## dkbarnwell

I can't believe this thread is still going.... and I still don't get it...but I can't stop reading it...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I can't believe I just read through this whole thread. 

Best of luck on your sale.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Let me post to those that don't know....i criticized a EVH clone a while back about it's price and builder and i made it clear that i was not being offensive and both parties agreed that no offense was taken.....but if this is indeed a GMW than the quality name comes into play....GMW makes some incredible guitars including replicas that are more than worth owning.......what i questioned this seller is on timing....Joining this forum and making your first post a multi thousand dollar investment to the average forum member (the whole forum visitors and all) is not a good way to say hello....it is more like i will do anything to make this sale and when you go to these extremes caution must come into play.....in other words is a GMW worth up to 4 grand...my guess is yes......but coming in asking for a few months rent is questionable at best thus my first statement.....Adwex...if you feel i have responded in an improper way in this post than please delete it


----------



## kramer.geetar

GMW made or not for $4000 I personally wouldn't buy it, then again there are not many guitars I'd pay that much for, if any. Like I said I never had or never will criticize the price. If someone wants it and pays for it, fair game. He should be free to ask whatever he wants for it, anyone should and if it sells well that's between the buyer and the seller. The low post count however is another story. 
Buggs, that last ad you mentioned did sell on Ebay for the asking price so there you go. 

I did criticize this listing because of the information given, saying its an exact replica and the body wood used. Other then that I don't care if it sells for $400, $4000 or for $5150


----------



## bzw5150

Buggs, your comments are duly noted. Do I take offense, absolutely not, why should I? Understand something, it does not matter if you are dealing with a house, boat, plane, upscale watch, etc., it does not matter what you ask for something... *it's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.*

What I do not understand is why you take offense to the fact that I'm offering it for sale without, "Introducing" myself to the forum? Am I not posing in the "Member Classifieds" section? The fact that the amount asked is high makes the post improper? If I was only asking $700 it would make the post more acceptable? Again, I just do not understand where you are coming from?

You can list a house for sale all day long at $750,000, if 35 people walk through your home in a 30 day period and the highest offer you get is $680,000... then guess what... if you want to sell it, your house is worth $680,000.

What I cannot understand is how not one person here has mentioned the fact that I *CLEARLY* stated in my ad that I was asking $4,000 or Best Offer. If anyone is interested and they make me offers, if I want to sell it, I will only get whatever the highest offer is unless someone meets my initial asking price.

I also am in no way forcing ANYONE to spend dollars to buy something I own. If the price does not work for you, no problem, don't buy it.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thank you for not being offended...and no on this one i have no beef with the price as GMW is a very well known builder with an impeccable reputation
if you were a regular member of this board you would understand my point
introducing yourself would not even make a difference to me...but the fact is this board gets alot of of unknown "Newbies" posting stuff for sale and that is all you ever hear from them..they post and go away...i believe my posts are more of a warning to other members "Buyer Beware" type of thing. you are asking for trust and credibility from members on your very first post...yes it is something that must be built and the only way to achieve that is by posting then a completion and finally a happy buyer...no problem there....but would it not be more realistic to start with something like a pickup for $40-50 asking price then build from there rather than to start with a guitar with an asking price of $4000....if you were not entitled to post it then it would have been removed...same with my beware comments...they are still here so i must assume that my posts are justified...and like i mentioned before if they are inappropriate than i ask that they be removed


----------



## bzw5150

Buggs... OMG... are you kidding me? I just do not understand what you are talking about??? This is like dealing with my Aunt Sylvia... I do not have a pickup to sell, or an amp, or a pedal, or an extra neck... I have a guitar I'm selling.

I'm just waiting for Allen Funt to come out and end this whole thing. I'm sorry, but you obviously are either a metal head or a head banger... in either case... I suggest wearing a helmet from now on.

I'm advertising something for sale... interested, GREAT! Not interested... no big deal. Just let it go already.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Its kind of an unwritten rule/etiquette thing. 
Besides, think of it this way. You're part of a forum for a few years and someone joins and posts a guitar for sale for $4000. You know nothing about this guy or if he's legit. On Ebay you at least got some protection, here you're more naked. Even on Ebay some sellers don't wanna deal with 0 feedbackers. Buy a few picks, or some strings and get your feedback count up and you'll be viewed differently. Well surprise surprise, same thing here.

I've been a member at the Kramer Forum for over 2 years now and there you need at least 1 month as a member and 30 relevant posts. They don't give out guitar values there either. Forums like JCF I think you need to pay to see the Classifieds section. Here its open to everyone, so think about it you're lucky you even get to post your guitar at all on here.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

kramer.geetar said:


> Even on Ebay some sellers don't wanna deal with 0 feedbackers.



and that is just as a seller...as a buyer how many people would buy something around 4 grand from a seller with a zero?...would you BZW?....again nothing personal but in this forum your feedback is a zero....again not personal

@Kramer....at JCF you only need to be a member....then again i have been there for more than 4 yrs so maybe something has changed since i signed on


----------



## dkbarnwell

I don't get why BZW just didn't go CL or even the Gear page... Buggs is fundamentally correct and because BZW's simply hawking a piece of gear, BZW doesn't get it. It's not important whether he gets or not, it's just the way it is. There are thousand of venues to sell stuff and they all have their own sets of protocol that one might, or might not, be hip to. 

BZW: Might I suggest you drop it and move on. Since you are a newbie here, and, you have decided to start a little smack talk, you have no where to go but down on this forum. This is a fairly tight community and early shit talkers don't fair well here. Just ask the douche Pantera who was selling a Van Halen paint job guitar back in October...he didn't fair too well either (one of the funnest thread ever!!!). You might have noticed this is the Marshall forum, not that no one sells a guitar from time to time but it's really, mostly about guitar amps. You might have not chosen the best venue to move your gear and now it's gotten just plain ugly...

I am never one to kill a good thread, like this one might be headed, but if you are interested in business, it's probably not happening here.

Good Luck...


----------



## 6StringMoFo

there's 15 minutes I'll never get back ..


----------



## StudioTDL

...


----------



## dreyn77

hey leave the guy alone! If he wants 4grand then it's his guitar.

I love it! 

I also love the MF attitude! especially whensome of the guys making the comments aren't even here anymore!  haha

Some days I'm dead against these guitars, but lots of the time I think I shouldn't think that way. It's an awesome guitar for guys at home. I think the attitude of the future will change from the attitude of todays perspective. 

I need to face it! If we wear a leather brando jacket today, most people who see you in it have NO idea it's called the brando jacket. etc... 
Soon people will just think it's a stripey guitar. 
Fame is fleating....


----------



## Eddie van Damon

YAAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNNN! EVH what?? Who?? Where??


----------



## 66 galaxie

Did anybody happen to look at the date on this thread?


----------

